# Synvisc injection help!!!



## NIEVESM (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr. injected 2 cc Synvisc injection to patient. Per description code J7325  
Hyaluronan or derivative, Synvisc or Synvisc-One, for intra-articular injection, 1 mg. Any sugestion on how to bill this. Thanks all on advance for your help and support.


----------



## lleopard (Mar 1, 2010)

We were instructed by our Synvisc rep to bill Synvisc with 16 units and Synvisc One with 48 units.  Both use J7325.

Lee Ann Leopard, CPC


----------



## bgendron (Mar 1, 2010)

J3725 will only get you reimbursement for the Synvisc.  You should also code the appropriate joint injection code 20600-20610 for the procedure itself.  Your provider should make sure and include a short procedure note in his/her documentation


----------



## Yoli (Mar 1, 2010)

lleopard said:


> We were instructed by our Synvisc rep to bill Synvisc with 16 units and Synvisc One with 48 units.  Both use J7325.
> 
> Lee Ann Leopard, CPC



How many mg(s) are you giving to the patient ?

Yoli


----------



## Yoli (Mar 1, 2010)

NIEVESM said:


> Dr. injected 2 cc Synvisc injection to patient. Per description code J7325
> Hyaluronan or derivative, Synvisc or Synvisc-One, for intra-articular injection, 1 mg. Any sugestion on how to bill this. Thanks all on advance for your help and support.



How many mg (s) did the patient receive ? The dosage needs to be documented in mg(s) by the physician.

Yoli


----------



## NIEVESM (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for your help.



lleopard said:


> We were instructed by our Synvisc rep to bill Synvisc with 16 units and Synvisc One with 48 units.  Both use J7325.
> 
> Lee Ann Leopard, CPC


----------



## NIEVESM (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr. does not mentioned mg, he only state I injected the rt knee with 2 cc Synvisc and charged 328.00 the injection cost I believe is 12.00. Is there any site you may suggest where I can learn how to change from mg to cc, I am kind of new to ortho coding and they do a lot of injection. Thansk all for your help and support!!


----------



## dmdkey (Apr 20, 2010)

The dr needs to document in mg's anyway, ask him to do this on each note when he does an injection.  HCPCS codes are all listed with mg not cc.......


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 20, 2010)

The doc is not required to document in mgs.  You can get conversion tables from the internet.


----------



## Treetoad (May 1, 2010)

We also use modifier EJ on the synvisc (J7325) for subsequent injections.


----------



## fhysong (May 11, 2010)

We just went through this in our office.  I contacted the synvisc rep and they gave me the conversion over the phone and lleopard is right.  if you are using the series of 3 injections you would bill 16 units per injection.  if you are using synvisc one you would use 48 units per injection.  don't forget to double your units if the MD decides to do bilateral.  

good luck


----------



## banderson77 (May 11, 2010)

What about the 20610 for bilateral?  We were billing in the past 20610-rt and 20610-lt.  Someone in my office was tols that we have to now bill 20610-50 1 unit double the amount.  Does anyone know if that is correct?


----------



## Treetoad (May 14, 2010)

banderson77 said:


> What about the 20610 for bilateral?  We were billing in the past 20610-rt and 20610-lt.  Someone in my office was tols that we have to now bill 20610-50 1 unit double the amount.  Does anyone know if that is correct?




For a time, we were instructed to bill 20610-50 but we have since received information to return to billing with RT and LT modifiers on bilateral services.  Can't seem to keep it straight


----------



## Yihlin (Jul 8, 2010)

Treetoad said:


> We also use modifier EJ on the synvisc (J7325) for subsequent injections.




I understand we need to use modifier EJ for J7321-J7324. Is it a requirement to use EJ for J7325 as well?   If so, do you have any publication that states so? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 14, 2010)

Modifier EJ would be used for any subsequent injection in a series.


----------

